# There is no secret to DP



## Jgamepro (Jul 1, 2013)

While I hesitate to say that my DP is in remission, in the past few months I've come to understand it in a much clearer picture. I haven't posted in a while, mainly cuz there isn't much to post. I feel good, I have a great job, a loving boyfriend. My life has finally gotten itself back together. But as many of you know, DP is not a cured forever type of deal. It is a test of willpower and strength. And everyone has the power within them to fight it. And while many on here claim to have had this "illness" for years, I can safely say that all newcomers have nothing to worry about. The battle is already won.

Depersonalization/Derealization is nothing more than a change in perception meant to numb one to overwhelming stress. Call it what you want, it's anxiety, or depression, or sometimes both. Something in your life has triggered this physiological response that's meant to protect you. Most people experience this phenomena at some point in their life if not multiple times. You should be aware, whoever might be reading this, that there is nothing wrong with you.

STOP!

Stop reading and researching and racking your brain about the terrible possibilities. This "thing". This endless feedback loop of stress, desperation, and self loathing ate up about a year and a half of my life before I began to understand that there was no "it." There was only "Me"

Take back your life. Yes, B-vitamins, Fish-Oil, Exercise, Distraction, Coping methods, grounding-techniques, all good stuff. But what it really comes down to in the end is whether you choose to be happy or you chose to slowly wither away in silence. It cannot hurt you if you don't let it.

Get that job, get that car, get that girl/guy. Don't let your life revolve around your shitty symptoms. Cuz trust me I know they're shitty and I know for a fact that the hardest thing to do is choose to ignore it and carry on in spite. But recovery is totally and completely possible, if not inevitable.

Go and socialize and meet other people. It doesn't matter if you have trouble concentrating, and yes, you might sound stupid at first. But who really cares. People are just people. There's over 7 billion +++ of us on earth. You really think that you can't meet new ones? I don't want people to be afraid like I was. Sitting until 3 in the a.m. researching symptoms and possible "scientific" treatments, innovations in technology. There's nothing to innovate on because there is nothing wrong. It's like a chinese fingertrap: if you keep pulling away it gets tighter, but if you let go and just let your body do it's thing without constantly analyzing every weird thing it does, I guarrentee you that you that you'll be back to normal within a month.

Look at it this way: Don't "try" to get well, cuz that just puts pressure on you which just leads to more stress. Eat a balanced diet, exercise, and do CBT for whatever ails you. Avoid carbs, caffeine, nicotine, illicit substances, tons of sugar, anything that can ramp you up or make you feel crappy. And just live.

And even though I really have no more use for this site, I do want to stick around to help others. If anyone's having problems or just need someone to talk to, don't hesitate to PM me. Thanks and have a Merry fucking Christmahannakwanzadon!


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree! Doing things anyway helps a lot. Even if its terrifying or intimidating or causes you panic. Start out small and work your way up. Any positive outcome is progress!


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Tbh this thing isn't as scary as I thought it was before but it still freaks me out sometimes. I only come on this site when I'm feeling the symptoms hardcore, but now a days they're very unnoticeable


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

i like how you put it that there is no it.. very very nice way to put it


----------



## masoni09 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jgamepro said:


> While I hesitate to say that my DP is in remission, in the past few months I've come to understand it in a much clearer picture. I haven't posted in a while, mainly cuz there isn't much to post. I feel good, I have a great job, a loving boyfriend. My life has finally gotten itself back together. But as many of you know, DP is not a cured forever type of deal. It is a test of willpower and strength. And everyone has the power within them to fight it. And while many on here claim to have had this "illness" for years, I can safely say that all newcomers have nothing to worry about. The battle is already won.
> 
> Depersonalization/Derealization is nothing more than a change in perception meant to numb one to overwhelming stress. Call it what you want, it's anxiety, or depression, or sometimes both. Something in your life has triggered this physiological response that's meant to protect you. Most people experience this phenomena at some point in their life if not multiple times. You should be aware, whoever might be reading this, that there is nothing wrong with you.
> 
> ...


yes good stuff


----------

